# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Dojim kao vojvotkinja od Cambridgea :)

## mama_jos_malo

ne dam dudu, dojim isključivo, pa eto argumenta kome treba  :Smile: 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...eeding-2097779

----------


## Deaedi

Pametna zena: “She feels that it is a matter of personal choice, and that new mums should do whatever feels right for them and their baby.”

----------


## fingertips

A jel njoj dolazi patronazna?  :Grin:  
Svaka cast svakome,al zena je pametna I prizemna, a ova hajka oko bebe me nervira. Kladim se da ce za Koji dan prodavati princevu pokakanu pelenu za Xmiljuna funti. Vec vidim ljude Koji kampiraju pred kantom za smece U blizini palace  :Laughing:

----------

